# California Zephyr first-timer



## Susan (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll be taking my first Amtrak the last week of March from CHI --> Emeryville (SF)! I had a few questions:

1. If I choose a roommette, is the 2nd bed reserved by another random passenger? Can we put gender preferences at least? I feel slightly uncomfortable that I may be stuck in that tiny space with a not-pleasant person.

2. In a roommette or coach, where I can I store a carry-on bag safely on board?

3. Are there any parts of the route that are high up in height? I'm terrified of heights and absolutely hate the idea of those tracks that are elevated, or along steep mountain cliffs.

4. Have they upgraded to include more outlets in the train?


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 14, 2019)

Guest Susan said:


> I'll be taking my first Amtrak the last week of March from CHI --> Emeryville (SF)! I had a few questions:
> 
> 1. If I﻿ choose a roommette, is the 2nd bed reserved by another random passenger? Can we put gender preferences at least? I feel slightly uncomfortable that I may be stuck i﻿n that tiny space with a not-pleasant person.


It’s your own private room.



Guest Susan said:


> 2﻿. In a roommette or coach, where I can I store a carry-on bag safely on board?﻿


I take it this is a suitcase? In a Roomette traveling solo, you could just leave that in the upper bunk, however if you would prefer to leave the bunk folded up for the extra headroom below, you will have to put the bag in the shared storage area on the lower level of your car. In coach, you have the option to either put it in the overhead rack or in the storage area on the lower level of your coach (depends on how large your bag is).



Guest Susan said:


> 3. Are there any parts of the route that are high up in height? I'﻿m terrified of heights and absolutely hate the idea of those tr﻿acks that are elevated, or along steep mountain cliffs.﻿﻿﻿﻿


Unfortunately the Zephyr’s route through the Rockies climbs to 9,270 feet, and there are plenty of huge drop offs around it. It is absolutely beautiful, but if heights are such an issue, this might not be the route for you.



Guest Susan said:


> 4. Have they upgraded to include more outlets in the train?﻿


There is one outlet in each Roomette, and two outlets at each pair of coach seats. I recommend bringing a splitter that will allow you to plug more than one thing in at a time.


----------



## pvd (Mar 14, 2019)

You won't have a problem with a single bag, either on the step or downstairs, but I'm not a big fan of leaving the upper bunk down in a superliner, unless you are short,  because of the headroom reduction. You can pull your curtains and not look out during the mountain parts. I've taken the CZ many times and have had very positive experiences, but I only travel as far as Denver (on my way to Colorado Springs), so I never cross the Rockies.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 15, 2019)

If you have luggage that you do not need to access during the trip, it might be easier to check it and then you won't have to worry about it. The roomettes on the Zephyr will have very limited space for luggage in the room so it is either check your luggage or put it in the luggage storage bin on the lower level of your car. My wife and I usually take just a backpack each in the roomette itself and an extra bag with a book or two, newspapers and some snacks. We sometimes check any extra luggage and sometimes place it in the storage area at the lower level. 

The California Zephyr is probably the most scenic train in the Amtrak system and I hope you can make this trip. I am also concerned about heights but I do not have a problem on the train. I would suggest that you search the internet for photos of the California Zephyr and you should find many which will depict the route of the train. You can then determine whether it looks too frightening or not. (Note that many of the photos will depict a single level train with dome cars - that is the old California Zephyr. The present Zephyr is the train which has two level cars.)


----------



## susan ch (Mar 15, 2019)

Regarding heights, how often/for how long does the train pass by areas like this?


----------



## susanch (Mar 15, 2019)

Sorry the photo didn't post. I was a photo of a train going across a bridge like here:

https://franklintwpfire.org/califor...ephyr-route-map-ts18-return-to-feather-river/


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 15, 2019)

susan ch said:


> Regarding heights, how often/for how long does the train pass by areas like this?


That is a screenshot from a video game called Train Simulator, and it's depicting a 60 years old iteration of the Zephyr, so it really isn't realistic at all.

But the Zephyr does run through the mountains at pretty high altitudes for several hours at a time, so that is something you'll have to deal with if you take this trip.


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 16, 2019)

Agree thats not realistic of a trip thru the Rockies. Ive traveled with someone who is the same as you about heights. It was no problem.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 16, 2019)

We have at least one member here that was hesitant to take the Empire Builder and Coast Starlight through the mountains. I believe she just closed her curtains whenever the scenery made her nervous. She survived and I believe she said she'd do it again.


----------



## susanchch (Mar 18, 2019)

Sauve850 said:


> Agree thats not realistic of a trip thru the Rockies. Ive traveled with someone who is the same as you about heights. It was no problem.



That's really encouraging to hear! I wish there were better photos available of how the "high" routes look...


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 18, 2019)

I did a search on Yahoo under "California Zephyr" and came up with an image section which had dozens of photos showing the train along its route.


----------



## chakk (Mar 19, 2019)

susanchch said:


> That's really encouraging to hear! I wish there were better photos available of how the "high" routes look...



Look for photos on the internet of Gore Canyon or Byers Canyon and you will probably find some taken from the CZ in those regions. I think there are also videos posted from inside the train of those sections.

Also look for pbotos of Donner Lake from the train.

Always remember that Google is your Friend


----------



## travelchick45 (Mar 29, 2019)

If the Zephyr is still on the alternative route through Iowa due to flooding, I believe it goes over the high bridge in Boone which is really neat but not for those afraid of heights.


----------

